# Puppy classes!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I should be looking to find some puppy classes in my area? I'm going to be calling the vet later today to find out if they know of any,but meanwhile I thought I'd ask here.
For those of you who have gone,are they expensive?How long do they last?How old should a puuppy be and which shots should they already have before beginning?
Thanks all!!
Oh,BTW,Duncan cannot stand when I grab his snout when he nips so I think that may be working. Thanks for all the advice.
Dot


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Dot, You could also try calling the groomers, doggie daycares, kennels, and sometimes pet stores can give you information to find training classes. I would suggest to try to attend a class with out Duncan, to make sure the classes use the methods that you are comfortabe with. I prefer positive methods of training. Good luck.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree about visiting the classes first to make sure you like the instructor and his/her training methods. I looked at three classes in my area before I found one that I like. The training classes I take are not really puppy classes. Our trainer does six private lessons with each dog before they are allowed to join the group classes. Scout is nearly done with his private lessons. I have been amazed at how quickly he has picked up everything -- sit, down, stay, heal, and come.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie gave some great tips on finding classes. I looked around here and really liked what I heard at Petsmart. One trainer in particular is amazing. She only uses positive reinforcement and trains the others in the store to only use that as well. The Petsmart classes were $99 for 8 weeks, if I recall correctly.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I like the Petsmart ones, because the trainer there is fantastic. We drive an hour to ours, because the other ones offered locally weren't for us. 

I agree with going to watch a class, usually they have them more than 1 day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Dot
Is there a Petsmart near you? They usually have a good training program. Also, ask the vet, and try adult ed. I'm lucky that I go to classes about 10mins from my house. I paid $100/8 classes. They also recommend coming with your dogs to observe first, so the dog will know what to expect. They require the dog has all it's shots before attending classes.

Class is an hour and we usually get there 15 mins early so the dogs can play first. We work on obedience and they gradually add agility. I have class tonight and they are going to learn to jump thru the tire. Last week we did "tunnels". It's lots of fun, you and your dog get exercise, and best of all you spend real quality time bonding even more with you dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

In the midwest (I am told this isn't very common on the west coast... sigh to that part of my move) there are AKC training clubs. The one I belong to is unbelievable. You take beginning obedience classes, and then you can become a club member for $85 a year and take unlimited classes with your dog. Currently, we are enrolled in retrieve, agility III, and just finished offlead control. I am only about 5 miles away so it is easier than taking Dora to the local park to practice. With the club, you are required to volunteer at least one time per year.

There are rules for taking classes and sometimes you have to test in- but it is amazing the different types of classes there are and you quickly find out who is a positive training, who uses clicker, etc.

You may want to check AKC to see if there are any of these in your area.
http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I checked the local Kennel clubs for classes. Smarty,13 weeks, started last week in clicker training. She now does the sit and down on command. Really have to get started on the come soon, she goes deaf when her interest is elsewhere. My classes are $85, 6 weeks. We are in Georgia.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dot, Debbie and others are right about it being a good idea to check the place out first, w/o Duncan. I made the mistake of signing Ricky up at 4 months of age at a school that wasn't at all what I liked. They sounded great on the phone though!  I was told they don't use punishment, but at our first class they were talking choke collars, water bottles and sticking fingers down pups' throats to make them stop nipping!  I wanted to run out there screaming! We stuck with it for 3 classes out of 6, but ended up quitting. We were stressed and Ricky was not enjoying it at all. When they made us flip our dogs on their backs so as to be submissive and make them stay there forever it seemed, I said 'enough'. I got Ricky up and waited 'til the rest of the class was done with this 'method'. It just wasn't for me. I have no problem with showing the pups who is boss, but there are better ways in my opinion.

We started at a new place last Sat. and so far so good! You really have to check them out, ask questions about how they teach, correct, etc.. Duncan is such a young pup that what you really should be looking for is a social activity, not an obedience class. Sure, it would be nice to learn some commands and all that, and they should teach you how to do that, but it should be relaxed, fun, not traumatic for the pup and something he'll look forward to instead of dread each week.

Good luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

In anything to do with training, if you and your dog are not enjoying it "DON'T DO IT!!!!!" I always ask if I can participate in the first class before paying. If the trainer has a problem with this, that would be my answer. PetSmart may have a rule about this as their training is so low key. Good luck.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj,
Maybe it was the way they were teaching the class that made their corrections seem cruel. We don't use choke collars on the small dogs, but I did train my big dogs using a choke collar and it worked great. If used correctly, it is not cruel. The water bottle is not a bad thing. But when I used it on my big dogs, they would just open their mouths and wait for a drink.  

We are also told about the fingers down the throat for biting. It's not a bad thing. Think of how it would feel if your were really being bit. You're not hurting them by doing that. Putting them on their back for submission is something their mother or another dog would do. However, there is a right and wrong way to do these things. 

I am not saying I do all these types of corrections with my dogs. You have to know your dog. If you are lucky, a verbal command will be sufficient. Last night in class, there was a very high strung, disruptive puppy, about 25 lbs and some sort of Shep X, and the owner was having a hard time controlling him. The trainer grabbed the dog from behind and lifted him by his jowels and told him enough. He calmed down very quickly and had a good time the rest of the class. It seemed a bit much at the time, but the dog didn't seem to mind, and he certainly got the message.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know, Michele. There are ways to use those tools and methods for correcting that can be quite useful, esp. in bigger breeds. Thing is, this was the first class for "puppy kindergarten" and in the first 10 mins. of it. A little much to absorb so soon when you're talking about 3 and 4 mth. old pups! I had read so much on positive training, even before getting Ricky, that these ways seemed a little over the top. The school/kennel we were at deal and train German Shepherds mostly. Those and other guard dogs, so I suppose that is why they use those methods. I didn't realize this until we were signed up. Oh well,... 

I have no problem flipping a dog on it's back. I agree it can be very useful in letting them know who's boss. I was already doing it with Ricky from time to time. Problem was, that at the 2nd class when we did this, by the time the instructor was going around to each and every pup to check if it was done right, Ricky had been on his back for a full 5 mins. He was looking at me like, "I'm submissive already! Can't you see that? Can I get up now?" lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Ricky, and he was being a good boy! Must have confused him a little. We are told about these types of corrections in our class, but we never practice them in class. I think the pups would get confused if they were behaving and then you gave them a negative correction.

In our class everything is done with praise and treats, unless there is a problem, like last night. We do basic obedience and now we are into light agility.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good idea, look for a class/instructor that are willing to give you advice but quick to remember it is your dog and your decision. Also things that work on someone else's dog might not work for yours and if they are good instructors, they know this.

I still sometimes walk out of classes. Especially if it is a know it all instructor. I appreciate the instructors who say Amanda, I have never worked with a little dog but you can try X. I don't work with the ones who say make your dog do this now. Also remember your dog's usually don't learn at the training center, they learn at home during practice. 

As to choke/prong/training collars, they can be safer for your dog than a buckle collar. We have so many people come into our club for beginning classes just impatient with their dog and dragging it around and you see the dog choking and vomitting.

I thought prong collars were so cruel until someone showed me how they really work. When in doubt- I use the training advice on me (hence I won't use a shock collar, let me tell you how my throat felt!) You don't correct the dog what so ever with a prong collar. I have used one now on both dogs for different things (they have mini ones). It gives the dog a correction before it is choked by pulling. It also takes and places the correction around the entire neck rather than right on the trachea like a buckle collar. My maltese was the type of dog that would pull like crazy when she got excited. We normally use harnesses for walks but this wasn't helping the problem. We put the prong collar on. Belle ran up and self corrected. She felt the prongs and then said wow what is happening. We then would put on her buckle collar. Switching back and forth. She now can walk with a buckle collar fine. It is a tool in my training bag just like my clicker.

Amanda


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm using Petsmart and they are great. The classes are 8 weeks and they have them at all hours/days of the week. If your dog can't finish or is in need of reinforcement you can repeat the class for free. And they use a program that is certified by the AKC with silent hand command. Lily loved her classes and is back in classes. Rudy starts on Saturday finally, he was suppose to start at 10 weeks but the Kennel Cough kept him home.
The puppy class starts at 10 weeks, if your dog is older the Beginner class starts at 5 months. I think they do have information on their website.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... edited because I'm going to start a new thread about what I was going to ask Amanda.


----------

